# Topics > Robotics > Care robotics >  Stevie, care robot, Akara Robotics Ltd., Dublin, Ireland

## Airicist

Developer - Akara Robotics Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Stevie II - Ireland's first AI robot designed to help care for older people

May 15, 2019




> Ireland's first 'socially assistive' robot made an appearance in the Science Gallery in Dublin today.


"Meet Stevie II - Ireland's first AI robot designed to help care for older people"
The technology behind the new robot has been tested with Irish seniors, and was unveiled to the media today.

May 15, 2020

----------

